# For those having a tough puppy time...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

IT GETS BETTER!

I thought I would post because I posted lots when we were going through the tough new puppy blues. 

At 19weeks we are definitely out the other end of that first puppy phase. All the biting has stopped, she obeys commands, loves her exercise and hasn't had any accidents in the house in 4 weeks! I was at work the other day and was kept late unexpectedly leaving Lola at home for 6 hours!  She was amazing. Not a single accident and was just having a snooze when I got home then went outside to toilet. I was amazed she held it that long. We just love her and are amazed at how clever she is. 

For anyone having a hard time, just remember it does it get better! It won't be long until the thorough enjoyment begins! Love it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great post Ruth, glad it's all improving and the great news is it just gets better and better


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Definitely, they become a little more independent,playful,loving and I was going to say obedient but he's going through the adolescent stage at the minute and has selective hearing  but we are now in a better place than we were 5 months ago... No more accidents,nipping,sleepless nights...I remember these well....So chin up and don't be too peed off next time you stand on a little puddle or knocked over water bowl lol it happens to us all xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Whenever I get the puppy blues over Bracken I just look to Willow and think "wow, that was where she was just 6 months ago!!" it's such a short time that they're like this!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news Ruth ... what a little star you cockapoo is being .. keep up the good work .. it only gets better with age and training   so pleased for you ...


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

that's a great post...thank you so much!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay... I just want everyone to know: yes it's a tough job, yes you do get fed up sometimes but... It gets better, they are worth the effort and hard work because you get it back one million per cent!


----------



## Minstrel (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for this post, minstrel is 10 weeks and I don't think I realised before we got her just how much time she would need watching I feel like I've spent the last week and a half in only the kitchen/lounge with her, she is a lovely pup but has her moments of nipping and accidents and some days it seems like it will never end so thanks for reminding us that it only a very small part of our doggies lives with us & that "things can only get better" as quoted by d:ream lol.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hattie is 18 weeks old today. She is definitely much much better at not weeing in the house, infact I can't remember the last time I had to mop up a wee.

However, we are having big issues with sleep deprivation! She wakes up at 6am every day whatever time we put her to bed (this morning it was 5.15am!). The ear plugs go in but it's no good, I can still hear her and can't relax and go back to sleep. Once she's awake, that's it, she wants out! It's not even about needing to go to the toilet as she will often have been in the crate. 

Some advice/reassurance that this will change would be helpful! She used to wake up around 7/7.30!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love it when puppy owners ''come out the other side''...and give the advice that they have been given earlier themselves...it's like the cycle of life
Great to hear you are enjoying Lola so much...

Eleanor....you may find she starts to sleep in a bit as the mornings become darker...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I love it when puppy owners ''come out the other side''...and give the advice that they have been given earlier themselves...it's like the cycle of life


Queue The Lion King music.... :laugh: Colin you're going all soppy on us


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So Glad Lola is doing so well.. When are you off on holiday Ruth? 
X


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Ruth - big thanks for this post! So good to hear!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Hattie is 18 weeks old today. She is definitely much much better at not weeing in the house, infact I can't remember the last time I had to mop up a wee.
> 
> However, we are having big issues with sleep deprivation! She wakes up at 6am every day whatever time we put her to bed (this morning it was 5.15am!). The ear plugs go in but it's no good, I can still hear her and can't relax and go back to sleep. Once she's awake, that's it, she wants out! It's not even about needing to go to the toilet as she will often have been in the crate.
> 
> Some advice/reassurance that this will change would be helpful! She used to wake up around 7/7.30!


Are you covering her crate with anything? I cover both of mine with thick dark grey wool blankets. The uncovered bit of Honey's crate is alongside Biscuit's and his uncovered bit is alongside a sofa, so no light can get inside! They are both quiet until I come down in the morning. x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

For those asking about Holiday... I'm currently sat in San Francisco awaiting flight to LAX. Just spent a week in San Fran. It was GREAT I thoroughly recommend a visit to the Wine Country. 

As for Lola aka Queen Lola / Lola Bear she is doing great. We decided in the end to let her stay at home from home boarding with her day care place. So happy. We get frequent emails and Clare the owner posts on Facebook with loads of lovely pictures of Lola playing with all her friends (best friends are Izzy the Dalmatian puppy and Roxy the Shih-tzu. It's great I feel totally relaxed except that we miss her terribly. Her coat is changing also. She looks like a different girl in just a week. Very wavy. We are shocked. She won't want to come home though!! Hopefully when she sees us she will be happy.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi I place a blanket/fleece over Millie's crate and shes been no trouble now for weeks, in fact she doesnt' cry anymore she just waits for me to get up and let her out. Not sure if that will help you but just a thought.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh so jealous Ruth ... I LOVED San Fran :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm jealous to....love San Francisco 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenlee (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Ruth,

Thank you sooo much for the post! We are at 16 weeks and still in the nipping stage... ugh... Just had a question for you though. Was Lola alone in the house or in a crate?? We are still keeping Sparky mainly in the kitchen because we don't know when to let him have more space.... I can't wait until he can be let out and behave in the house!


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

I felt a sense of relief after reading your post lol, Rudy is 16 weeks old, I spent the first 2 weeks crying and wondering what on earth had I done, things are definately feeling easier although he is still very dependent on me taking him outside to the toilet otherwise he will quite happily go anywhere in the house and his nipping is still going strong, I think I have tiny holes in all of my clothes. I'm now hoping for big things in the next 3 weeks, thanks for your positive words.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Minstrel said:


> Thanks for this post, minstrel is 10 weeks and I don't think I realised before we got her just how much time she would need watching I feel like I've spent the last week and a half in only the kitchen/lounge with her, she is a lovely pup but has her moments of nipping and accidents and some days it seems like it will never end so thanks for reminding us that it only a very small part of our doggies lives with us & that "things can only get better" as quoted by d:ream lol.


Our lovely pup is 10 weeks also. We love her to bits. Fantastic through the night, but selective hearing and toileting in and outside, nipping and jumping. Thank goodness for this forum and are able to share our experiences!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

jenlee said:


> Hi Ruth,
> 
> Thank you sooo much for the post! We are at 16 weeks and still in the nipping stage... ugh... Just had a question for you though. Was Lola alone in the house or in a crate?? We are still keeping Sparky mainly in the kitchen because we don't know when to let him have more space.... I can't wait until he can be let out and behave in the house!


Hi Jenlee,

Wow can't believe this thread has come back to life. Feels like a lifetime ago now. Boy was it tough at times! 

When we go out we still leave Lola in the kitchen, just recently I have taken the gate away which was preventing her getting to dining room and so far so good. She is usually up on the chair in the dining room looking out the window or sleeping when we get back. Just doing it bit by bit. Too much space is too overwhelming for a little person! I usually leave plenty of chews, a filled kong and her favourite teddy with her. She is absolutely fine. She can last around 6 hours on her own and she doesn't mind, I think she likes getting a bit of Lola time. I wouldn't leave her any longer though, I fret if its over 4 hours. She is much more relaxed then me. She loves the diningroom lounger chair! Lucky dog!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

rudy's mum said:


> I felt a sense of relief after reading your post lol, Rudy is 16 weeks old, I spent the first 2 weeks crying and wondering what on earth had I done, things are definately feeling easier although he is still very dependent on me taking him outside to the toilet otherwise he will quite happily go anywhere in the house and his nipping is still going strong, I think I have tiny holes in all of my clothes. I'm now hoping for big things in the next 3 weeks, thanks for your positive words.


Darol, you will get there. It's so worth it. Lola is a great girl, perseverance, routine and training is your best friend! It's hard work but honestly you get there before you know it! I'm not going to lie by saying when she was little it was fab and lovely, yes it was at times and she looked cute but it was really tough and a complete culture shock for me. Now though, she is my best friend! I could not be without her.. She is class! You will get there!


----------



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Logged on and saw this post - EXACTLY what I needed to read.

We're two days in with our pup Dougie. I adore him!!!! BUT I haven't slept for 2 nights, he howls loudly every time he's put in his crate and I haven't managed to do any work or house jobs at all. Puppy blues were just starting to hit when I saw this post.

Going to enjoy these puppy days, safe in the knowledge it will get easier


----------



## saffy (Sep 28, 2012)

I also have found it really difficult having a young pup. Saffy is nearly 5 month now and we are mostly out the nipping biting stage and sleep really well till 7.30 ish in a crate. I couldnt have managed sometimes without her crate as with young children aswell things can get out of control! We still have toilet accidents indoors and go to puppy training every week but saffy still cant be trusted to be let off the lead except in the garden as she wont come back even with treats ! Dogs squirrels cats and kids are more interesting ! She still chews everything in site and i constantly have to make sure nothings in her reach or its shredded! I have been in tears and over wealmed many times so its good to hear from others going through the same things x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You'll get there guys! You really really will. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

saffy said:


> I also have found it really difficult having a young pup. Saffy is nearly 5 month now and we are mostly out the nipping biting stage and sleep really well till 7.30 ish in a crate. I couldnt have managed sometimes without her crate as with young children aswell things can get out of control! We still have toilet accidents indoors and go to puppy training every week but saffy still cant be trusted to be let off the lead except in the garden as she wont come back even with treats ! Dogs squirrels cats and kids are more interesting ! She still chews everything in site and i constantly have to make sure nothings in her reach or its shredded! I have been in tears and over wealmed many times so its good to hear from others going through the same things x


Hi -Dudley is 9 months this week and although the biting improved a lot when he lost his puppy teeth he was still hard work, but he has been improving every month since then and is so much better now, he can still use teeth if over excited through play or grabbing a brush but other than that is great. 
His recall went out of the window around 5 months and I invested in a long line, it meant he could still run around on walks but that I had control, I did let him off when we met friendly obedient dogs to play with. I've only recently started letting him off properly - unfortunately he will still run over to other dogs to say hello but does come back to me after a quick hello now and is learning to respect those who don't want to play (still needs to improve a little on that though!), he would chase a cat or squirrel but most walks are on our local playing fields so don't really see those. I still keep him on the long line in other places - they are definitely worth having (50ft line under £10 on e-bay).
Just keep on treating when she comes back, even keep doing it when she is on a lead.
Dudley will still chew things and can do damage so much faster now as his teeth are so strong. Always got a stag bar and hoof around but shoes are so much more fun so still have to keep reminding husband and son to put theirs away!


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, felt I had to get in touch.. so, we've had Harley for 5 days now - came to us a week early after a fire at the breeders so we weren't quite prepared! He's gorgeous and photos will follow, but I am really worried about the 'nipping'. Can anyone tell me how much is normal? He doesn't so much nip as dive bomb attacks feet and will not let go. If you offer him a rope or stick to chew he will always attack the end with the hand. I've had a professional trainer round already and even she says he is worse than normal. I'm sure he must have been stressed out with fire, new home, vets etc and am finding it hard to maintain a balance of dealing with the 'nips' and knowing what is normal (could be ignored?) and what is not normal (needs to be dealt with). Help!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jen62 said:


> Hi everyone, felt I had to get in touch.. so, we've had Harley for 5 days now - came to us a week early after a fire at the breeders so we weren't quite prepared! He's gorgeous and photos will follow, but I am really worried about the 'nipping'. Can anyone tell me how much is normal? He doesn't so much nip as dive bomb attacks feet and will not let go. If you offer him a rope or stick to chew he will always attack the end with the hand. I've had a professional trainer round already and even she says he is worse than normal. I'm sure he must have been stressed out with fire, new home, vets etc and am finding it hard to maintain a balance of dealing with the 'nips' and knowing what is normal (could be ignored?) and what is not normal (needs to be dealt with). Help!!!


 I have messaged you on your other thread


----------

